# How often does Trek have a major update?



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

I am in the market for my first carbon fiber bike. I have been looking at the Madone 4.5 List price is about 2200, if I am not mistaken, and that is really kind of stretching my budget; however, I have my heart set on Carbon.

My question is, does anybody here know when trek will do a major update on the Madone? Like everything else, bicycle models are updated every couple years or so. Is anybody aware of a trend with Trek? More specifically the madone? I know any answer will be speculation, but I have tried to research and I am coming up empty handed.

I have also read Fall is a great time to look for bike sales from your LBS, because newer models are soon arriving. I am willing to wait till August to purchase a bike, but would it better to buy a 2011 Madone, or will the 2012 be worth waiting for if it isn't out by August?

Any input would be greatly appreciated. I hope I am explaining the question clear enough


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

I doubt there will be any major if any changes for 2012 other than color choices. If there are any minor changes they will not be worth waiting for if you need/want a bike now. Finding special deals on a 2011 model in the Fall will be hit or miss as most shops are careful with their inventory and finding the size and model you want would probably be difficult. If the bike fits you correctly, I would buy now so you can enjoy the bike during the best time of the year for riding. If you are like most,including myself, you will fall in love with your bike and tell yourself it was the best decision anyway assuming it fits you correctly. I think we always convince ourselves that our bikes are one of the best. I own a 2011 Madone 6.5 with Dura Ace unstead of Sram and I love it. It's the best bike on the market. See what I mean.


----------



## TrekBikeRider (Jul 21, 2010)

Agree with tellico. They just updated the Madone series (4 series for the 2010 model year and 3, 5, 6 series in 2011). Don't expect a overhaul until at least the 2013 model year. The only thing that I can see might change on the 4 Series is the bottom bracket which might switch to something closer to the others like BB85 or greater. 

As far as waiting, don't! Trek is already out of some models (mountain bikes, for now, but you never know). The people that decide on how many bikes to manufacture are stuck between a rock and a hard place with the current economy. They don't know if people will buy bikes or not, and with the economy, some would assume not. But that's not the case. Bikes are flying off the shelves! At the end of 2010, there were few 2010 models left. I hope this encourages you to make the jump now or whenever you feel comfortable, knowing that if you wait towards the end of 2011, the bike you want might not be available. I'm just glad to see more and more people on bikes!


----------



## crowski31 (Sep 13, 2008)

I have heard from our local rep to expect some changes for the 4 series for 2012. He did not give details but mentioned that the 3 and 5 series will remain the same but the 4 will be updated and a new high end model as well. Again no details but he said to expect the same as every year...lighter and stiffer. And Trek is running out of lots of bikes already and they started producing 2012 at the beginning on April so the final run of 2011's are already on the boat to the US and if they have not already arrived they will shortly.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Expect to see the Cronos killed off. That bike just doesn't make any sense... they needed to price it more competitively with the 4-series models rather than higher than a 5-series. Maybe they'll keep the CX version.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Inasmuch as the Madone 3.1 was new for 2011, I don't foresee any changes. On the other hand, the 4 series is overdue particularly re the BB. Even the 3.1 has inset bearings.

As to waiting for that "deal" later in the year, don't hold your breath. We expect more price increases for 2012 what with all the speculation in the commodoties markets driving energy and materials costs ever upwards.

If we had a lower priced and scarce 2011 4.5 sitting next to a higher priced 2012 4.5 with some incremental improvements, we'd be disinclined to discount the old model much if at all.

Buy what you want now and enjoy the summer riding season.


----------

